# Anavar????



## sneedham (Feb 2, 2014)

I know this might have been asked before but I have some anavar in capsules 25mg. My body just does not like going 50mg a day (two capsules). When I ran it I ran it for about three weeks and was just getting into the strength and size gains. My question is how can I cut the capsules so I can run 25mg a day? I know their has to be a way but would like someone to chime in that might have gone through this....


----------



## sneedham (Feb 3, 2014)

Bump..

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------

